# I miss her



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling this way.. Hugs.. Some days are harder than others and its ok to feel sad.. Keep those you have close to you! *squeeze*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I wish I could say something that would help.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie Mom, definitely know what you mean. Have been wondering how you are doing. It has been a very short time since you lost your girl. It's been really HARD here too. Big Hugs.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I know what you mean. It will be 3 months tomorrow that I lost Magic. I don't cry every day now but she is constantly in my thoughts. Hug sweet Sawyer tight!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

I know Sophie is smiling down on her family and is playing with Smooch and Snobear.

It is hard to believe, but tomorrow will be 6 months since we lost our Smooch and 15 months since we lost our Snobear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sophie Mom, I am so sorry you're hurting. I know what you're going through. We lost our old guy in Feb., it will soon be 4 months. A day doesn't go by that we don't think about him, miss him, and wish he was still with us. 

I hope the days will get easier for you and your heart will mend. Hugs to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Chris, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Steph. I know how hard it is. It does get easier but it never really goes away, especially with those who left us too soon.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I miss her for you. I could share some platitudes, but instead just know you're all still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry...they say time heals everything, but I for one know that isn't true...it softens the hurt a bit...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is hard to lose them any time, but so much harder when Sophie was so young and it was so unexpected.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I shouldn't read your nice messages while I'm at work  My teaching neighbor just stopped over as I was wiping away tears. I don't know that people know how sad I still am inside. 

We met a couple on a sand bar yesterday, who had had a Golden that nearly the same thing happened to. Theirs was also 3 years old, just like Sophie. The tumor started in their girl's leg and in less than a month, she was gone as well. I'm not "glad" this happened to their dog, but that it has/does happen. It wasn't just Sophie. I'll just never understand this..... I let myself look at pictures last night, which has brought a lot of this back to the surface. I miss her so much...... She was such a good girl.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually have so many words (things to say) in my mouth they hardly have any room but this time I think just a hug for you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Remember the reunion is guaranteed and rejoice in knowing.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's been hard for me this past weekend too. I was doing ok Friday night, but since then I have had a bunch of hard moments for Belle and General. Hugs to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so very sad for you too. It just wasn't fair. Hugs.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

"They say that time heals,
but that is only partly true,
For if time really healed, we would forget,
and that we will never do"

Sophie knows how much she is missed and will always walk beside you


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steph i am so sorry and i know how much your hurting its so very hard and as sweet sophie was so young.
Hugs
Maggie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that many people on the forum do know how sad you are, but many in the "real world" just don't get as attached to their dogs and truly don't understand.

Grief is like a wave - it sure does have peaks and valleys. Good days and bad days.
Hugs to you. Your sophie was beauutiful girl and will be waiting for you at the bridge, but I know how much it hurts right now.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Steph.  As other say, there aren't many words to say but it's ok to let it out through some tears. Wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good days and bad days!? I bet you still feel like you on a roller coaster ride even after she is gone. I lost my 4 year old in March and can completly understand how you feel. Way too young and so not fair!!!!! Sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you are having such a hard time. It's all so very unfair that she had to leave you so soon.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you're hurting. I wish I could say something that would help but all I can say is what you went through stinks. Sophie was too young and she was a beautiful sweet girl that didn't deserve any of this. You were cheated. I hope that your pain will lessen soon although I will tell you that even after almost a year sometimes missing Daisy hits me like a bucket full of ice water and I cry all over again. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all - Your continued support helps.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too had been thinking of you.  I saw your pictures with Sawyer on the boat and hope you had savoured those moments. I am sure you will all missing Sophie very much as well.

Someone else wisely said that time helps with the hurt, but doesn't take it away. I have found that to be very true.

I still cry for my bridge boy, Bear. 

We do all understand the rawness of your emotions and how desperately you miss her. My heart goes out to you.

Kim


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sending hugs.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I miss her too, Steph. She was a good dog and none of you deserved what happened. I think about Sawyer a lot and wonder how he is doing. I hope that over time it gets easier. And I hope that Smidge is able to fill a piece of your hearts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph, I am so sorry I missed this thread. You know I so understand how you feel and it doubly sucks that Sophie was so young. It isn't fair and it just really sucks so bad. 

The first few months are so bad. I cried all the time. I have happy days now, nights are hard. I always think of him so much when I go to bed and just miss him so much I ache. Being here on GRF always makes me cry too but the support is what gets me through. other people just don't understand.
Like I said, I know Selka is with her.

(Sorry I use the word "SO" all the time. I guess I have a limited vocabulary)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks..... I'm trying, but I feel like I'm getting nowhere. Sawyer is doing okay, he's a happy dog, but I can tell he's lonely, if that makes any sense. Every time he lays eyes on another dog, he just lights up and gets so excited. It breaks my heart. Poor guy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I saw this on facebook...sorry I dont know how to make it bigger....your baby is happy and watching over you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this...

I'm also sorry you're having a hard time...it does get easier, eventually...but the pain never leaves...at least it hasn't yet for me.

I after losing Teddy, I went into a huge depression for a few months. I had random crying spells, couldn't sleep, couldn't focus on anything. It got easier when I came home...but it's still hard sometimes. I know you probably feel like you're inflicting unnecessary pain upon yourself by looking at pictures of Sophie, but I can tell you, I did the same thing, and in a way it helped. Sure, it made me cry, and miss him, and ask god why he had to take my boy away from me...but it was good to get that out. It was good to feel something, to let grief run it's course...so let yours do the same. Don't fight it, don't hold back tears if they're coming. Let them come and let yourself remember your girl...

I know it's hard, but everyone is here for you. And everyone here has definitely been a blessing for me. The pain we feel shows how strong our bonds were and how much we loved and cared for them.

Stay strong!! Keeping you and your family in my prayers *hugs*


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sophie's mom i just now saw this thread, i dont know what to say. I didnt even know Sophie but your words about her and pictures of her makes me feel like i do. i hope it gets easier. Go with your feelings dont try to stop them. cry when you need too, i hope soon your heart mends. so sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I am so very sorry-I know how much you loved Sophie and she knows, too.
It doesn't sound silly at all to me that you think Sawyer is lonely-I'm sure he misses Sophie like you do.

Anymore news on Smidge?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope, no more news. I've not talked to Mac recently. I bugged him a lot when we were making decisions about Sophie, I thought I'd give him a break! He had said that he thought it would be a perfect fit for us and for Sawyer and Smidge. I believe she is due with her puppies in less than 2 weeks now. Sawyer will go stay with Mac while we are on vacation at the end of July. We'll see where Mac wants to go from there.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you and Sawyer in our thoughts and prayers. Praying that Smidge will be with you as soon as she has weened her puppies.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was looking at pictures yesterday of my former cocker spaniel Katie who passed June 18, 2008. The pain and heartache never go away. I miss her terribly. Love prevails and will continue to bless me with memories and all that I learned from her to be a better parent for Maggie.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so sorry about Sophie. 

I lost my Whiskey on 5/27. I had to go to my sister's place at right away, I was just uncontrollably crying. Going to a different environment helped quite a bit. While there, I scanned all of the Whiskey's pictures that taken prior to a digital camera. The process actually brought me a lot of comfort. Looking at those photos when he was young and mighty brought up good memories. 
I will always miss my boy, I still cry when I think of him, see things that belonged to him, but I am now channeling my energy to writing a long eulogy and life story of him. I plan on making some videos, as well as a song.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outabout*

Outabout: I am so very sorry to hear about Whiskey.

Sophie's Mom: Thanks for the update and I'm sure that Sawyer will like staying with Mac.


----------

